# Attaching hang tags



## Hoofy (Jun 17, 2007)

I just ordered hang tags off 48hourprint.com
It says they come with a 1/8" hole drilled at the top already
so....

I was just looking for some guidance on how to attach them to my shirts
Any tools and supplies I need and so fourth....


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

Wholesale Jewelry Displays, Gift Bags, Tissue Paper, Pouches, Packaging Supplies at Fetpak.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I think a tiny gold safety pin and some nice string always looks smart, or those tiny ball chains that sometimes come on footwear labels, i got one on a pair of catapillar shoes the other day, it was antique gold. I've been looking for a supplier in the UK but not found what i'm looking for yet.

Lee


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

If you use a plastic tagging gun, rememeber to go through the label, not the shirt itself..... if those shirts are in storage a while, those holes will remain.


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

I poke them in the seam under the sleeve.


----------



## Hoofy (Jun 17, 2007)

Do you know if I'll need the regular fabric or the fine fabric gun for tagging AA shirts?


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

I use the regular for everything.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also, if you search the forums for tagging gun, you'll find good places to buy them. eBay seems to be the popular choice.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

im looking to do a string for my hangtags...now would the attachment for the string be into the shirt? or should i just ship them loose and have the tags on the hangers of the shirt?......


b


----------

